# King Charles Spaniel puppy neede



## Jerryakinluyi (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am Jerry from Nigeria and I need a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy urgently here. Can anyone help me with the price and the importing procedure of the dog into lagos, Nigeria?


----------

